# rare S. california mantis



## Boxer_Bug (Sep 14, 2009)

i was told that the california mantis was a rare S.

-------------------------------------------------------------

you know what sucks.

my 1st mantis my mom fond there was a spider by it so my mom got it to save it.

but we later found out that we save the spider lol.

but any way she (my 1st Mantis) was a california mantis.

and later (about a month later) i found one at a gas stop.

i just fund pice of mine and it.

and thet one was a male.

i had a male and female california mantis i did not now it.

i could have breed them.

but no i put the male out side on a rose bush so he would not hart him self in a cage.

but she was a baby when 1st found so she was fine in a cage.

but one day he was gone.

if i only now....Man.

life sucks some times...lol.


----------



## Opivy (Sep 14, 2009)

Is this a question?


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 14, 2009)

Well, if you found two already, you stand a good chance of finding some more! By "California mantis," do you mean Stagmomantis californica? May I ask how you made the identifiaction? Let us know when you find some more!


----------



## Boxer_Bug (Sep 14, 2009)

yes - Stagmomantis californica.

i still have her (in a paperwhit)

and i lookt on the web for Stagmomantis californica and it look just like them.

but its been about 2 years after she died.

never found another.

so it is a rare s.?

bummer lol.


----------



## Ntsees (Sep 14, 2009)

It'd be nice if you have a picture of it when it was still alive. Some mantids look alike and so you can never be certain what species it is until you pay attention to every single detail.


----------



## elf run1 (Sep 22, 2009)

i found a mantis that i cant tell exactly what it is it appears to either be a carilina or the california.=/ im pretty sure carilina though it is about 1.5-2 inches and is brown with horizontal leg stripes


----------



## Ntsees (Sep 22, 2009)

king of elves said:


> i found a mantis that i cant tell exactly what it is it appears to either be a carilina or the california.=/ im pretty sure carilina though it is about 1.5-2 inches and is brown with horizontal leg stripes


What State are you from? Your location makes a difference on what mantid species you most likely found. Both carolina and californica can have the banded tibia.


----------



## wero626 (Sep 22, 2009)

Nooo way california mantids are not rare there everywhere ive caught like 3 in the last month i live in covina cali but there really cool to have and there easy to keep..Good luck wit your little guy or gal =]


----------



## cloud jaguar (Sep 22, 2009)

reptileman said:


> Nooo way california mantids are not rare there everywhere ive caught like 3 in the last month i live in covina cali but there really cool to have and there easy to keep..Good luck wit your little guy or gal =]


I think you may be talking about Stagmomantis Limbata (Arizona Bordered Mantis). However, if you ARE talking about s. californica, find one for me!

Arizona

-clear/yellow speckled wings

-fairly wide prothorax bordered by tiny spines

Californica

-dark redish brown wings

-3 black horizontal bands under wings

-thinner and smaller than s. limbata

From what I have seen, s. californica is quite rare relative to s. limbata. Whereas i have caught about 40 s. limbatas, i have only ever caught 1 s. calfornica - on sage.

I believe these are mostly found only on sage.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 22, 2009)

I found Californicas, Limbata's and Europeans and Chinese when I was living in the San fernando valley.

Theyre all over you just have to find some slightly less populated areas like near the canyons.


----------



## Ntsees (Sep 23, 2009)

reptileman said:


> Nooo way california mantids are not rare there everywhere ive caught like 3 in the last month i live in covina cali but there really cool to have and there easy to keep..Good luck wit your little guy or gal =]


Show us a picture of it. I think I have pretty much the identification marks in my head but I'd still like to see more of the californicas so that I can learn more about them. Don't forget to show us a picture of the underwings too.


----------



## Ntsees (Sep 23, 2009)

Arkanis said:


> I think you may be talking about Stagmomantis Limbata (Arizona Bordered Mantis). However, if you ARE talking about s. californica, find one for me!Arizona
> 
> -clear/yellow speckled wings
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 23, 2009)

Arkanis said:


> I think you may be talking about Stagmomantis Limbata (Arizona Bordered Mantis). However, if you ARE talking about s. californica, find one for me!Arizona
> 
> -clear/yellow speckled wings
> 
> ...


+2


----------



## wero626 (Sep 24, 2009)

Arkanis said:


> I think you may be talking about Stagmomantis Limbata (Arizona Bordered Mantis). However, if you ARE talking about s. californica, find one for me!Arizona
> 
> -clear/yellow speckled wings
> 
> ...


Oops it didnt post but your 100 percent right i was talking ABOUT the stagmomantis Limbata ive been to arizona and vegas and never ever seeing one so your lucky haha i got to adult females Stagmomantis Limbata fertile so when she has a couple ooths maybe we can do a trade or something like that ive been wanting those mantids for the longest glad to hear you found one of those arizona mantids where did you find it?


----------



## massaman (Sep 24, 2009)

I think the Stagmomantis floridensis prob is as or rarer then the californica but could be wrong or could be misinformed


----------



## cloud jaguar (Sep 24, 2009)

reptileman said:


> i got to adult females Stagmomantis Limbata fertile so when she has a couple ooths maybe we can do a trade or something like that ive been wanting those mantids for the longest glad to hear you found one of those arizona mantids where did you find it?


Reptile man, you have s. limbata (arizona bordered mantis) and that is the same kind i have - hopefully if someone finds a fertile s. californica (california mantis) we can get and keep that kind in culture - those are cool. I had one last year and it was a great pet - it was ALWAYS going into threat display and was very pretty.


----------



## cloud jaguar (Sep 24, 2009)

massaman said:


> I think the Stagmomantis floridensis prob is as or rarer then the californica but could be wrong or could be misinformed


I wouldn't mind having a couple of those either!


----------



## bassist (Sep 25, 2009)

Arkanis said:


> I wouldn't mind having a couple of those either!


Good luck I don't even think anyone here has even seen one.


----------



## Hypoponera (Sep 29, 2009)

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?ac...post&amp;id=161

The description in the key above should make identifing S. californica easy. The male's brown bands are found on the upper surface of the abdomen. Not shown clearly in the diagram. The species is not "rare", but is found over a large area with some locations having smaller populations then others.


----------

